# Remodeled Rotary Hoe



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

This started out life as an Alice-Chalmers 18' Rotary Hoe. The neighbor down the road scrapped it out, but he let me scrounge some of it. I shorteded it down to 6' and added a 3 point to it. It works wonders at "crust busting", and also does a fair job of areation in the pasture.


----------

